# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مساعدة : مؤشر البايفوت 4h  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## السامر

اخواني الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على   مؤشر البايفوت مع الدعم والمقاومة  لشمعة الاربع ساعات  ولكم جزيل الشكر    بحثة في المنتدى فلم اجده :No3:

----------


## سيف الملوك

> اخواني الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على   مؤشر البايفوت مع الدعم والمقاومة  لشمعة الاربع ساعات  ولكم جزيل الشكر     بحثة في المنتدى فلم اجده

 مرحبا اخي السامر انظر اذا كان هذا سيفيدك تحياتي

----------


## السامر

> مرحبا اخي السامر  انظر اذا كان هذا سيفيدك  تحياتي

 تسلم عزيزي سيف الملوك   انا اقصد مؤشر يعطينا البايفوت والدعوم والمقاومة   لكل اربع ساعات   تحياتي لك سيف الملوك :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

اتفضل

----------


## السامر

> اتفضل

 روح يا شيخ الله يفتح عليك دنيا واخره  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## almalek77

هل هذا المؤشر يعطي البايفوت لأربع ساعات فقط يا ريت حدى يشرحنا هذا المؤشر  ومشكورين

----------

